# Age Of Darkness confusion * Spoilers*



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay so in reading this book, which is a collection of short stories taking place after the drop site massacrer, leading to Terra its self and the first story is about the ultramarines getting attacked and fighting for their planet, well in that story, they engage and kill Salamanders since they are the attacking force. I'm very confused, where the salamanders loyalists, and didnt they get attacked on the drop,site as well?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

It was a simulaltion and didn't really happen.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

lol i realise that now, but meant to really ask is why are they simulating against them? just seems odd to me


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

KnockOut51 said:


> lol i realise that now, but meant to really ask is why are they simulating against them? just seems odd to me


Because I believe at that point they didnt know who was going to be loyal and heretics, so they were preparing for all cases.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grendelrt said:


> Because I believe at that point they didnt know who was going to be loyal and heretics, so they were preparing for all cases.


I think Guilliman himself stated that. That or it was Remus. Someone mentioned that at some point during the story. They really had me wondering what the hell was going on up until the end when they came out with it. Was a very WTF just happened moment.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

okay that makes a bit more sense then, while reading it i was totally "wtf" lol


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

If you read Know no fear, they had their asses handed to them by the Word Bearers without seeing it coming, so they learn the greatest lesson (which an Astartes was censored for) which is to be prepared to battle a fellow Astartes. So they must prepare for ALL Legions.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Rems said:


> Yes it was a simulation.
> 
> You'll notice 'dead' marines getting back up after the fighting, 'casualties' moaning about how it's their turn to be the dead ones and they're using altered bolters. The other legions were costumed Ultramarines.
> 
> As COTE said it was a field testing of the Codex Astartes, making sure his legion could handle other legions in the field. Being a time of confusion and shifting loyalties he tested it against loyalist legions aswell, it being best to be prepared.


10 Characters.


----------

